# Can't safely Remove and Hardware, Windows 7



## Wrules (Mar 25, 2011)

As seen in Image 1, when i right click on the safely remove hardware and eject media icon in Windows 7 it is blank and does not give me the option to safely remove any hardware. This is the same with multiple USB's I’ve tried, some externally powered, others just pen drives.

In image 2 I’ve tried to run "rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL hotplug.dll*"* But I get the error message this device is not removable and cannot be ejected or unplugged. Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like an OS issue, not a hardware issue. Moving to the Win7 forum.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

1. Start/Search
2. Type in *services.msc*. Right click the *services* icon in the Search Results and *Run As Administrator. *
3. In the Services window Scroll to* Bluetooth Support Service*, Double click this and make sure the Startup type is set to *Manual *and the services is *Started.* 
4. At this point, the safely remove hardware should be working again.


----------



## xpman17 (Feb 9, 2012)

very nice advice funk couldnt of said it any better


----------



## Wrules (Mar 25, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> 1. Start/Search
> 2. Type in *services.msc*. Right click the *services* icon in the Search Results and *Run As Administrator. *
> 3. In the Services window Scroll to* Bluetooth Support Service*, Double click this and make sure the Startup type is set to *Manual *and the services is *Started.*
> 4. At this point, the safely remove hardware should be working again.


I'm afraid that did not work.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to Computer open it. Right click on SanDisk then readyboost. Is readyboost enabled?


----------



## Wrules (Mar 25, 2011)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Go to Computer open it. Right click on SanDisk then readyboost. Is readyboost enabled?


As mentioned it is not a specific problem with a Sandisk product. Every USB has the same problem. The problem is present with my WD elements HDD too.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thought I'd found a solution within this link Can't safely remove usb hard drive - Windows-XP-General-Discussion - Windows-XP but tried it with my Sandisk and the Driver update is greyed out.

Can't delete posts on this forum.

This one looks better Can't remove USB device safely.


----------



## tournament (Nov 2, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> 1. Start/Search
> 2. Type in *services.msc*. Right click the *services* icon in the Search Results and *Run As Administrator. *
> 3. In the Services window Scroll to* Bluetooth Support Service*, Double click this and make sure the Startup type is set to *Manual *and the services is *Started.*
> 4. At this point, the safely remove hardware should be working again.


Hi - I've registered just to say Thanks ! -- this solved my problem -- 

Windows 7 Pro sp1, sometimes I do get into trouble by continually tweaking the Services - this time it was Disabling the Bluetooth Support Service -- 
it prohibited the system tray applet from showing the attached drives, and then being able to eject them -- 

the Eject icon would show in the tray, but would not respond when it was clicked - either L or R button. 

So, even though it didn't solve the OP's problem, it took care of me, 
Thanks again


----------

